# New Beretta Owner



## Jbarr (Feb 5, 2019)

I just ordered my first gun, a Beretta, a PX4 Storm 9mm full size. Can anybody tell me the color scheme it comes in? I know there is a version with the stainless steel slide and I did not order that. Some pictures show almost a two-tone body and slide and some show it all completely black. The gun shop where I ordered it from did not know. I am guessing it just depends on the lighting and how they are held??? Any insight would be helpful. Thank you!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't own that particular Beretta, but hello and welcome to the site just the same!


----------



## InkedPoet (Feb 5, 2020)

Jbarr said:


> I just ordered my first gun, a Beretta, a PX4 Storm 9mm full size.


Hello ... I'm new to this forum and am considering buying the PX4 Storm. Jbarr - it's been a year since you've had the Storm. Tell me, how do you like it? Does the rotating barrel reduce recoil as advertised ? Are you more accurate with it? Thanks !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

InkedPoet said:


> Hello ... I'm new to this forum and am considering buying the PX4 Storm. Jbarr - it's been a year since you've had the Storm. Tell me, how do you like it? Does the rotating barrel reduce recoil as advertised ? Are you more accurate with it? Thanks !!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello and welcome from Indiana!


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

InkedPoet said:


> Hello ... I'm new to this forum and am considering buying the PX4 Storm. Jbarr - it's been a year since you've had the Storm. Tell me, how do you like it? Does the rotating barrel reduce recoil as advertised ? Are you more accurate with it? Thanks !!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck getting a response out of that guy, he hasn't been active on the site since the day he started posted this thread.

But to answer your question, I've got three Beretta Storm PX4's if that tells you anything. Although I don't have a full size 9 mm version, I do have the compact 9 mm which is a little bit smaller than the full size and even with the fact that it's a little bit smaller, it is still a very sweet-shooting pistol. I can only imagine the 9 mm full-size being a little bit longer and taller would probably make it even a more sweeter of a pistol to shoot because to be honest with you my full size 40 shoots like a dream and so does even my 45 ACP. They both shoot very beautifully. I don't think you'll be unhappy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InkedPoet (Feb 5, 2020)

corneileous said:


> But to answer your question, I've got three Beretta Storm PX4's .....


Thank you Corneileous for the reply and review of the Storm. Appreciate it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Jbarr said:


> I just ordered my first gun, a Beretta, a PX4 Storm 9mm full size. Can anybody tell me the color scheme it comes in? I know there is a version with the stainless steel slide and I did not order that. Some pictures show almost a two-tone body and slide and some show it all completely black. The gun shop where I ordered it from did not know. I am guessing it just depends on the lighting and how they are held??? Any insight would be helpful. Thank you!


Your best bet is to look at Beretta's website under PX4's. Finding the exact one you want at a retailer may be a different story. Looks like they come in standard and Inox, I don't see one in FDE in full size. I also own 2 compacts and a sub compact and they are very accurate, very reliable and all are sweet shooters, great pistols.

https://www.beretta.com/en-us/pistols/px4-family/


----------



## Qurious Patriot (May 24, 2020)

denner12 said:


> Your best bet is to look at Beretta's website under PX4's. Finding the exact one you want at a retailer may be a different story. Looks like they come in standard and Inox, I don't see one in FDE in full size. I also own 2 compacts and a sub compact and they are very accurate, very reliable and all are sweet shooters, great pistols.
> 
> https://www.beretta.com/en-us/pistols/px4-family/


Thanks for that link Denner - this pistol has always intrigued me, but I've always hated the plastic-ee feeling of the specific poly they "were" using on their grips & how slick it was...apparently they heard those brain waves - looks changed here...







interesting


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

Qurious Patriot said:


> Thanks for that link Denner - this pistol has always intrigued me, but I've always hated the plastic-ee feeling of the specific poly they "were" using on their grips & how slick it was...apparently they heard those brain waves - looks changed here...
> View attachment 18551
> interesting


Where did you find one with a Talon grip on it? But yeah, as with pretty much any polymer-frame pistol, they're gonna feel plastic-ee.

All of my polymer guns have Talon grip tape applied.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I like the Hogue Jr Grip - not the fullsize Hogue, but the Jr...


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

I ended up stippling my Px4s.

Since it came up, I tend to find both the full size 9mm and compact 9mm to be soft recoiling, but for whatever reason, I tend to be less aware of recoil and muzzle rise in my compact. I don't know if it is because of added bullet dwell time in the longer barrel, longer, heavier slide reciprocating, or if it is just my imagination.


----------



## Qurious Patriot (May 24, 2020)

corneileous said:


> Where did you find one with a Talon grip on it? But yeah, as with pretty much any polymer-frame pistol, they're gonna feel plastic-ee.
> 
> All of my polymer guns have Talon grip tape applied.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love my Talon grips too, but I don't think that's a talon - that came from Beretta website...look close - it may be factory stipled like new Sigs are


----------



## Qurious Patriot (May 24, 2020)

Shipwreck said:


> I like the Hogue Jr Grip - not the fullsize Hogue, but the Jr...


Also love Hogue handalls - on my P365 currently to fill out that tiny grip. I like them for filling my palm fully


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

Qurious Patriot said:


> I love my Talon grips too, but I don't think that's a talon - that came from Beretta website...look close - it may be factory stipled like new Sigs are


It may not be but after taking a closer look, it's not stipled. But as a matter of fact, I think all my talon grips for my storms were bought from Beretta's website.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

